# Gerber carrot soaks



## kaitiejane (Feb 26, 2015)

How do these help your tortoise?


----------



## smarch (Feb 26, 2015)

kaitiejane said:


> How do these help your tortoise?


 if your tortoise isn't eating they help them absorb at least some nutrients they are missing out on.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2015)

Its mainly to try and rehabilitate sick tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2015)

The first symptoms you see when a tortoise has stopped eating are swollen shut eyes. This is because he hasn't been eating, hence, no vitamin A, hence swollen shut eyes. By allowing a turtle or tortoise to sit in the Gerber strained carrots, he absorbs a small amount of vitamin A through the thin skin under his throat and around his cloaca. It does absolutely no good at all on an animal that is eating. Once he has absorbed a bit of vitamin A his eyes will open.  Once his eyes are open, he can see his food and he starts eating again. BUT, while you're soaking you need to go over your husbandry and try to figure out why the animal stopped eating and fix that problem or it will just happen all over again. It is not a cure, but rather a stop gap until you fix the problem.

Gerber strained carrots has the highest concentration of vitamin A of all the baby foods, that's why carrots.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 26, 2015)

Right now I have a hatchling box turtle who has a hole in half his jaw, so his tongue hangs out and he can't chew. So I soak him in carrots and after soaking I plop him in the middle of a different baby food, for variety, and I'm positive it's the soaking in carrots that is keeping him alive. I have soaked a number of turtles in baby food. It soaks in thru the soft skin under their neck and into their cloaca. I didn't believe it when first told, however, I have seen it work, but you have to be consistent and fix what went wrong in the first place. _i_t does help a lot...


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 26, 2015)

Good thing to know if I ever needed. But hope ever.....


----------



## Lyn W (May 4, 2015)

I've read a lot about carrot baby food soaks and have a jar for emergencies but thankfully not had to use it yet. I was just wondering though - and sorry if it's a dumb question - if you blended carrot to a pulp and added a little water, strained it and used that juice in a soak would it have the same effect?


----------



## Antoni (Mar 1, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The first symptoms you see when a tortoise has stopped eating are swollen shut eyes. This is because he hasn't been eating, hence, no vitamin A, hence swollen shut eyes. By allowing a turtle or tortoise to sit in the Gerber strained carrots, he absorbs a small amount of vitamin A through the thin skin under his throat and around his cloaca. It does absolutely no good at all on an animal that is eating. Once he has absorbed a bit of vitamin A his eyes will open. Once his eyes are open, he can see his food and he starts eating again. BUT, while you're soaking you need to go over your husbandry and try to figure out why the animal stopped eating and fix that problem or it will just happen all over again. It is not a cure, but rather a stop gap until you fix the problem.
> 
> Gerber strained carrots has the highest concentration of vitamin A of all the baby foods, that's why carrots.


Hi, i know this post is a year old, but im running into the same problem so i went ahead and read the forums. Im trying the carrot baby food soak with 50% warm water, im letting him soak for supposedly 15 mins but he seems to he enjoying it and drinking it alot so im gonna let him soak a lil longer, i noticed him not eating the past day and a half, ive been feeding him mazuri pallets since he seem to like it alot more than the grass/weeds i feed him. Im suspecting that plain mazuri caused him to lack nutrition. And was wondering that if he eats around the grass/weed, can i maybe mix the carrot baby food with the pallet? Or maybe mash some dark green leaf with the pelet? If u can put a separate forum that would be fine as well. Thanks for the help. Also my enclosure has been controlled on temp and humidity. Jist thought i should mention.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 1, 2017)

@Antoni, maybe I am misunderstanding, but why are you doing carrot baby food soaks if your tortoise is still eating? What symptoms are leading you to believe malnutrition?


----------



## Antoni (Mar 1, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> @Antoni, maybe I am misunderstanding, but why are you doing carrot baby food soaks if your tortoise is still eating? What symptoms are leading you to believe malnutrition?


He has not eaten in about 1-2 days. And started moving alot less from his usual active form. I read posts on the forums that lead me to believe that it's most likely malnutrition.. i did the carrot baby food soak earlier and he opened both his eyes!! So ill continue to do the 4 days as recommended by yvette, but there's already progress. Was gonna leave him to soak for 15, but he seemed to like it and started eating and drinking so i left him there a lil longer. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 1, 2017)

One to two days not eating and moving less is nothing for a tortoise, they can go a long time without any food at all. 
It certainly won't be malnourished after 2 days. 
If his eyes are closed your problem may be elsewhere, possibly lighting or temperature. 
What are your temperatures ?
And do you use a coiled or compact bulb as these have been known to cause eye problems ?


----------



## Antoni (Mar 1, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> One to two days not eating and moving less is nothing for a tortoise, they can go a long time without any food at all.
> It certainly won't be malnourished after 2 days.
> If his eyes are closed your problem may be elsewhere, possibly lighting or temperature.
> What are your temperatures ?
> And do you use a coiled or compact bulb as these have been known to cause eye problems ?


Not coiled, 100-105 basking spot, 80 something out of basking. Humidity at 75-80 all this following toms instructions from when i was setting up. I figured the malnutrition issue because i fed him the same mazuri pelet for about 2-3 weeks. When i use to feed him greens, or atleast have it as a choice since he usually eats around the greens to eat the pelet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 2, 2017)

Antoni said:


> Not coiled, 100-105 basking spot, 80 something out of basking. Humidity at 75-80 all this following toms instructions from when i was setting up. I figured the malnutrition issue because i fed him the same mazuri pelet for about 2-3 weeks. When i use to feed him greens, or atleast have it as a choice since he usually eats around the greens to eat the pelet.


A mixed , varied diet is indeed necessary. 
He may have even got bored of the mazuri, but still a bit early for malnutrition.


----------



## Antoni (Mar 2, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A mixed , varied diet is indeed necessary.
> He may have even got bored of the mazuri, but still a bit early for malnutrition.


Ok thank you. His eyes are just constantly closed so i figured it has something to do with it. He walks with them the right one closed, but after the bath he was able to open both. But uea ill keep u guys posted. Thanks again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 2, 2017)

Antoni said:


> Ok thank you. His eyes are just constantly closed so i figured it has something to do with it. He walks with them the right one closed, but after the bath he was able to open both. But uea ill keep u guys posted. Thanks again


Closed eyes is usually a temperature issue, but keep an eye on him and a vet visit may be necessary if this reoccurs.


----------



## Antoni (Mar 2, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Closed eyes is usually a temperature issue, but keep an eye on him and a vet visit may be necessary if this reoccurs.


I was gonna start a new post but u reply pretty fast so ill just continue here.
So i went to the reptile store and asked about the eye drops. The owner said to only use the eye drops if the eyes are infected or swollen. The eyes are not swollen nor do they look infected. The owner said that if there was a gunk or something on the eyes to clean it. my tortoise should be around a year old if not older (got him 6 months ago), its my first turtle/tortoise ever. Everyone helped me here with the set up and everything was going well. Now im back here because something is happening that i haven't experienced.. anyway the store owner mentioned that he could be in "hibernation" he opened both his eyes yesterday after the babyfood soak, and today continued to have them closed. My tortoise is an african sulcuta. When i placed him on the baby food soak he seem to enjoy it lowering his shell to get a further soak, vs the bath where he wants to get off almost immediately. He doesnt seem weak, just constantly have his eyes closed and not eating.. if he is in hibernation, how long does that usually last so i can keep an eye out. Also i know im still a beginner with all of this so pls let me know if im doing anything wrong. Thank you. Also I believe that if he is in hibernation that it's a lil late according to the owner theirs hibernate jan-feb.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2017)

Sulcatas don't hibernate. They come from Africa where it doesn't get cold enough to hibernate. If "the owner"'s sulcata hibernates, it won't be much longer before it gets sick and dies.

Set your baby up in a smaller hospital tank - a 10 gallon works nicely. Fix the temperature in the tank at 80-85F degrees and cover the tank to keep that warm air inside. You'll have to cover the whole thing, lights an all. Soak the baby daily in carrot/water for at least a half hour, and longer is even better.

What are you offering as food?


----------



## Antoni (Mar 2, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Sulcatas don't hibernate. They come from Africa where it doesn't get cold enough to hibernate. If "the owner"'s sulcata hibernates, it won't be much longer before it gets sick and dies.
> 
> Set your baby up in a smaller hospital tank - a 10 gallon works nicely. Fix the temperature in the tank at 80-85F degrees and cover the tank to keep that warm air inside. You'll have to cover the whole thing, lights an all. Soak the baby daily in carrot/water for at least a half hour, and longer is even better.
> 
> What are you offering as food?


Mazuri, and i started adding spring mix. Ill do that as soon as i can. And ill nurse him back to good health. Thanks for replying right away and for helping me through this.


----------



## Antoni (Mar 2, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Sulcatas don't hibernate. They come from Africa where it doesn't get cold enough to hibernate. If "the owner"'s sulcata hibernates, it won't be much longer before it gets sick and dies.
> 
> Set your baby up in a smaller hospital tank - a 10 gallon works nicely. Fix the temperature in the tank at 80-85F degrees and cover the tank to keep that warm air inside. You'll have to cover the whole thing, lights an all. Soak the baby daily in carrot/water for at least a half hour, and longer is even better.
> 
> What are you offering as food?


Also, what do u mean by cober it all? Like just heater no lights? I have a 75w night lamp that keeps it at that temperature.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 2, 2017)

No, cover the enclosure to keep the temperature and humidity in. It's easier with a closed chamber.
But you still need light s and heating and need holes in the cover of the enclosure for the UVB and heating lamps.


----------



## Antoni (Mar 2, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, cover the enclosure to keep the temperature and humidity in. It's easier with a closed chamber.
> But you still need light s and heating and need holes in the cover of the enclosure for the UVB and heating lamps.


Ok, i get what i need to do. Ill keep doing the baby food therapy and do that. Ill let u guys know how it goes. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2017)

Antoni said:


> Also, what do u mean by cober it all? Like just heater no lights? I have a 75w night lamp that keeps it at that temperature.



Place some sort of fire-proof cover over the whole enclosure, meaning, the lights will be under the cover. Like this:


----------



## Antoni (Mar 2, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Place some sort of fire-proof cover over the whole enclosure, meaning, the lights will be under the cover. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 201125
> 
> ...


Ok, i have an idea. Thanks again for everything..


----------

